# Arnold classic 1997 Paul Dillet and Ronnie Coleman Routine



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

TWO GIANT'S


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

why does the anouncer keep calling him Ian Harrison??  Did he change his name?  He is a terrible poser!

Ronnie looks so small compared to know! haha


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes P-Funk i made a thread about this in general...I was confused why he keeps calling him Ian Harrison.

The commentary is terrible - "now he is showing us his biceps and triceps" hehe (something like thaT)


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah this is what the confusion was about, you must be a stupid mofo to not know the names of who is posing at a show like this.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah this is what the confusion was about, you must be a stupid mofo to not know the names of who is posing at a show like this.




were is this taking place?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Hahaa.. Big ron was only 250!  He looked better than he does now though IMO


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Well the thread is called "Arnold classic 1997 Paul Dillet and Ronnie Coleman Routine" THAT MIGHT GIVE YOU A HINT!!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hahaa.. Big ron was only 250!  He looked better than he does now though IMO


Ah come on Coleman is in the shape of his life, and ruling the Mr.O.
in that shape he would not be the current Mr.Olympia.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

Dillet looks like an idiot posing... but freaky huge. Coleman's physique right there is ten times better than how he looks now.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe if you read my post again?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well the thread is called "Arnold classic 1997 Paul Dillet and Ronnie Coleman Routine" THAT MIGHT GIVE YOU A HINT!!!!!!!




I don't know....was the arnold classic always in columbus or did it bounce around like the olympia?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ah come on Coleman is in the shape of his life, and ruling the Mr.O.
> in that shape he would not be the current Mr.Olympia.



Im not down with the gutness


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey you can always find a picture in witch someone looks bad but I hear from everybody that coleman will come in with better stomach control then ever so I'm not worried about his gut.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Yea, but I found 3!  There is no way that he can fix the distended gut he has.  Its from all the GH use.  Long gone are the BB days where the vacuum pose was in.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

If he had a flat stomach, he deserves this Mr. O, if not... go with the advisory and give it to someone who actually LOOKS good


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, but I found 3! There is no way that he can fix the distended gut he has. Its from all the GH use. Long gone are the BB days where the vacuum pose was in.


My bodybuilding idol!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Zane...............should have had more mass, that simple.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Zane...............should have had more mass, that simple.


Would have lost a lot of his appeal.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

That's true but 3 mr.O's? I don't know


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> That's true but 3 mr.O's? I don't know



I agree


----------

